

Propaganda - tshtf
http://www.swaraj.org/shikshantar/propaganda.htm

======
quant18
Not sure what to make of his theories, since his "real world examples" are
such utter BS:

 _In Korea, the local script was terribly difficult and complicated; so, in
North Korea, the Communists created an entirely new alphabet and a simple
script in order to teach all the people how to read ... Among the Tibetans,
the Mongols, the Ouighbours, the Manchus, the only texts in the new script are
Mao’s works._

The only group mentioned who actually got a new alphabet were the Uyghurs (not
"Ouighbours"), and since the 1980s they've switched back to Perso-Arabic.
Hangul was created in the 15th century and became widespread during the
Japanese colonial era. Manchu was clearly moribund by 1960, so there was no
need to design any "new alphabet" for them. The PRC explicitly rejected script
reform for Mongolian due to the Sino-Soviet split (which is why they still use
Classical script in Inner Mongolia).

